# Jobs in Portugal: Is there a good web site listing jobs?



## nmreich

I'm interested in relocating to Portugal. Do any of you know of the main job sites for the Lisbon area?

Thanks!

-Nathan


----------



## silvers

Emprego, Estgios, Formao e Carreira :: SAPO Emprego


----------



## nmreich

Thanks Silvers.


----------



## silvers

You are most welcome.


----------

